
Catalonia Declares Independence as Spain Gets Power to Hit Back - merqurio
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-10-27/spanish-senate-gives-rajoy-the-power-to-oust-catalan-government-j99z8pj1
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15568078](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15568078)

